# Cole Schaefer Ambulance Pomona



## shademt (May 17, 2015)

Would anyone have any updated information on this company? I know they run 911 in certain areas but does anyone know their interview process, pay, working conditions, operation setup (BLS calls, running 911, etc)? I appreciate any feedback


----------



## BASICallyEMT (May 17, 2015)

I applied to Shaefer many times and never got a response. I have lived in Pomona for 17+ years........ I have coworkers that use to be employed with Cole-Schaefer and after what they say I'm glad I never got a response from them. And theres a rumor going around that Cole Schaefer is losing Pomona.


----------



## shademt (May 17, 2015)

Out of curiosity, what are some of the negative things your coworkers said about the company? Im trying to do 911 and im looking into schaefer or AMR Rancho


----------



## BASICallyEMT (May 17, 2015)

Just the typical management problems.  Stay away from Schaefer if u want 911 experience. You will always be last on scene and only get to help with loading/unloading stretcher. Schaefers main office looks pretty rundown.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (May 17, 2015)

We are always hiring here in Riverside, if that's not too far from you.


----------



## terrible one (May 19, 2015)

Would not recommend.
Poor pay, poor conditions at stations, poor quality of equipment / rigs, horrible schedule.


----------



## toyskater86 (May 19, 2015)

I am surprised that there are so many negative comments on Schaefer, I thought they were a good place to work like Care/AMR/McCormick as they all provide exclusive 911 transport. Schaefer sounds like your typical dialysis company on here lol


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 19, 2015)

Covering a 911 response area does not equate to being a well managed, employee friendly company.


----------



## gonefishing (May 19, 2015)

toyskater86 said:


> I am surprised that there are so many negative comments on Schaefer, I thought they were a good place to work like Care/AMR/McCormick as they all provide exclusive 911 transport. Schaefer sounds like your typical dialysis company on here lol


They use to be great. The owners (Schaefers kids) like to pinch pennys.  
They have a union but I don't think their shop stewards are very helpful or people know how to use the union benefits.  They pay your average 911 pay.  I turned down a job with them years ago and I found them very warm and welcoming.  I lived in Claremont for over 20 years.  I knew some of the family.


----------



## terrible one (May 19, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Covering a 911 response area does not equate to being a well managed, employee friendly company.



Exactly.
Yes, they do 911 transport. However, working there and then a couple years at McCormick I realized what a well run private 911 company looks like compared to a poor one.


----------



## toyskater86 (May 19, 2015)

terrible one said:


> Would not recommend.
> Poor pay, poor conditions at stations, poor quality of equipment / rigs, horrible schedule.


fair enough


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 19, 2015)

I believe they now work an A, B, C schedule. Which means you work two 24s a week with for three weeks with a third 24 worked in once a month. They are now paid full 24s. 

In the SGV division, Full Time employees work 911 cars. Part time employees work a set schedule on IFT cars. LA division is all IFT. 

I've had a couple buddies work for Schaefer and it sounds significantly mismanaged, equipment leaves much to be desired, and stations that are more like barns to house employees. 

If your choice is Schaefer vs. AMR Rancho, go AMR Rancho. You'll be 1-1 with a medic in Rancho.  With Schaefer, you'll get some interesting calls in Pomona, Azusa, or Glendora but mostly you'll be just standing around tearing tape for county fire.


----------



## terrible one (May 20, 2015)

Glad to hear they at least changed their horrible "A" "B" schedule. Not surprising nothing else has changed since I left almost 10 years ago.


----------



## Chris07 (May 21, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> but mostly you'll be just standing around tearing tape for county fire.


Truth. 
Don't forget lifting and carrying patients.


----------



## shademt (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback, its much appreciated. Schaefers pomona station is down the street from me but It seems working IFT or AMR Rancho is better than having to deal with poor 911 working conditions.


----------



## wtferick (May 24, 2015)

shademt said:


> Thanks for all the feedback, its much appreciated. Schaefers pomona station is down the street from me but It seems working IFT or AMR Rancho is better than having to deal with poor 911 working conditions.


Whatever experience you can take. Take it.


----------

